# Emperor 400 or Penguin 350 filter?



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Was looking to invest in a new filter even although my current filter is rated for 130 gallons. Which/what filter would you recommend for a 55 gallon tank? I have been looking into both of these, but haven't made any commitments, Thanks 

Emperor 400: $48.49

Emperor 400 Power Filter, Filters | Pet Solutions

Penguin 350: $37.49

350B Penguin Bio-Wheel Filter, Filters | Pet Solutions


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Both made by same Co but 400 pump more water. TRy nlooking at That Fish Place. They may have special sale where you can get it for less. Which ever filter you get, I would still run both filters as back up to each other (seen one filter fails when away, just like boiler fails on the coldest day of the yr) and alternate the maintenance on filters.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Good advice. The "Less is More" theory may be true when it comes to home decorating but not when it comes to aquarium filteration :-D


----------



## syrinx (Jan 12, 2009)

The biggest difference to me is that the emporer has media baskets for adding filter media of your choice in addition to the standard cartridges. To me this is important, might not be to you. It can greatly reduce how often you have to buy new cartridges, or allow easy use of zeolite, peat, coral or whatever. I have an Emporer 400 that I like quite well.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

syrinx said:


> The biggest difference to me is that the emporer has media baskets for adding filter media of your choice in addition to the standard cartridges. To me this is important, might not be to you. It can greatly reduce how often you have to buy new cartridges, or allow easy use of zeolite, peat, coral or whatever. I have an Emporer 400 that I like quite well.


filling those is optional?

<a href="http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/X_Scotchy_X/?action=view&current=Emperor400.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/X_Scotchy_X/Emperor400.jpg" border="0" alt="Emperor 400"></a>


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

First time uploading pictures.

(trying to)


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Emperor 400

Easy


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have both filters. I think the emperor is worth the extra few dollars. Its better made. It has spay bars inside that are nice for turning the bio- wheel. You can buy media baskets for the 350, but they do not come with the filter. Both filters work well, but my pick is the Emperor.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> I have both filters. I think the emperor is worth the extra few dollars. Its better made. It has spay bars inside that are nice for turning the bio- wheel. You can buy media baskets for the 350, but they do not come with the filter. Both filters work well, but my pick is the Emperor.


I will most likely be picking this filter up soon as it's obviously a favorite.


----------



## sakuda (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't have any input, since my Penguin is only for 30 gallons, but I'll just throw out the info that if you have a PetSmart near you, and a printer, if you find a good online price they will price match it in the store. I work there, so I like to let people know this. ;-)


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

sakuda said:


> Don't have any input, since my Penguin is only for 30 gallons, but I'll just throw out the info that if you have a PetSmart near you, and a printer, if you find a good online price they will price match it in the store. I work there, so I like to let people know this. ;-)


Thank You, I do have a petsmart fairly close by


----------

